# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Pranë oxhakut...

## kolombi

Miku Brar i pari i fisit
si ka mbet me gjethe lisit
Nese sheh tym peselargu
vjen nga zjarri i ktij oxhaku
per te mbledhur oxhakllinjte,
vergjethures,sefdallinjte

Moj e mira Korazon
porsi caji me limon
Kush ta gjeti ty ket emer
je ilac per shpirt e zemer
Ne ketej na thau acari,
Ti ne Orlando persembari...................

----------


## Brari

skam frymzim oj mandarin
prandaj spo shkrep poezin..
e me muzika du me t'hutue..
mori pjeshka era ftue..

----------


## kolombi

Brar o miku simpatik
ler Yutubin e muzik
e ashtu sic te ka hije
thur ca vargje poezie
per syzeza e buz kajsie
per leshverdha e belholla
faqekuqe porsi molla..............
Dhe Kajami e pat than
ne ate poezine me nam
"Hidhni kupa,puthni cupat"
vetem ruhuni nga fuksat
qe pergjonin ne lulishte
se mos putheshe frengjishce
se mos thoshe I love you
e n'biruc haje nje dru
e te conin ne internim
per dashuri si ne Perendim.................lol


Cupke moj me nure shume
kur zbret tatepjete
drithet mali i Moraves
flake ndizen rete........
une e di cdo thoshte Korca
C'do thosh gjithe dynjaja
"Cupke moj,na cmende djemte,
bukurihataja.............." :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

hey kolomb djal simpatik..
rrit  mes tymit azotik..
buz gjanice zi si sera..
ke grric kembet neper ferra..
por ke dal ti shum zotni..
ke nderu lagje e shpi..
fier patos e grecalli..lol..
lum per ty nana parti..
qo pd-ja jo lsi..

Korason mori sherbete..
oj bakllava me shum pete..
mori mikja plot lezete..
qen me fat ato bregdete..
qe ti shohin ato kembe..
kur me ecen ti si pende..
cap e cup moj neper valë..
mbushur xhepat xhixhivallë..
e ta skuq ty rezja cicën..
si e kam oj ameriken..
neser prëma.. vjen diskavri..
skandinavi fuglesangi..
eshte brenda me ca shoke..
ardhshin faqe bardh ne toke..
dil e priti mori zoge..
se cudira ka kjo bote..

nji muahh.. tash ke nga une..
befsh qejf kte te shtunë..


..

----------


## ajzberg

Pran oxhakut me sy ngulitun
Midis flakeve t valevitun
Po pi caj me pak konjak
Pran ktij zjarri bubulak

Kundermon er moll e ftu
Njerez t dashtun m kan rretu
Ca nga veni e ca nga jasht 
Jemi mbledh te gjith bashk

Do festojme pran oxhakut 
Do ja qisim funin bardhakut
Me ver edhe raki
Mish te pjekun dhe kabuni

Muhabeti do shkoj gjate 
Do te pim do behemi tap
Do te mbushim kupat prap
Do te ngreme edhe dolli
Me parti e pa parti
Ta festojme ket Vit te Ri


JU UROJ THELLE NGA ZEMRA GEZUAR VITIN E RI 2007

----------


## Zemrushja

M'lejoni t'ulem dhe une mes jush
dolline e ajsbergut ta ndaj me ju
t'ju uroj Gezuar ket vit te ri
sa me shume gaz e hare paci ket vit

Une isha ke lisi, tu kerku per ju
pashe rreth e rrotull kerkush nuk ish
u thava se ftohti, ngela tu prit
m'erdhi i zog m'tha kishit ik
Tash m'hapni cik vend ke oxhaku
t'marr ca ngrohtesi nga zjarrmi


Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe ju uroj Gezuar Krishtlindjet dhe Vitin e Ri 2007

----------


## Dorontina

Tok tok tok te ju
Or ju... po si keni festu 
kam deshir te ju tregoj tash
si kalova me shoqe vitin me shoqeri bashk  :buzeqeshje:  

kemi ngran kemi vallzu
kemi qesh kemi kendu
deri me mengjes kemi nejt
kak mengjesi disa shoqe kemi percjell

une u ktheva ne shtepi me kerr kadale
mos te takoj far ujku  edhe pse andej skish male
po rakija i ben njerzit me uluru
edhe nga njeriu per festa duhet me u frigu 

ishte bukur Urime festat te gjithve 
normal qe ishte bukur dy qift e tjert aqik,sejcili u mundonte te gjej ndoj mik

----------


## Brari

Korason mori lezete..
oj bakllava me shum flete..
si tha zyli tanos shkret..
ma kadal kur ban perpjet..
se marojn njato kallupa..
e n'kadaif mundet shkon putra..lol..
e qe thue mori mike..
mori pjeshka simpatike..
mori molla me tallon..
nji ky dimer po vonon..
mes janari jem tuj shkue..
ala bora ska fillue..
vec stuhi e shiu vue..
mori mikja era ftue..
cka po thot njajo florid.. 
apo kini uj e drit..
apo dilni bregut detit..
me u knaq o prej lezetit..
kur ec kama nder ranishte..
zbath e sdesh mori  sy bishte..
tuj flladit  faqe e cica..
e ne trup vec brek majica..
e kuku sa zili tkam..
sna u hoq xhupi.. ori xhan..
ta kam cu nji kartolin..
dil e shi ti njat kutin..
a mos posta e ka prue..
apo kund e kan harrue..
me me ba nervoz  dhe mue..
me me hup njajo llavjue..
per vit ri qe ta kam cue..
oj zymylja era ftue..

po cka thot ktu shoqenija..
aisbergu  me kojshia..
tan kto qika..si perria..
me zemrushen.. si kajsia..
spo na vjen njaj kolomb djali..
zemer bardh sikur bor mali..
edhe alba na ka hup..
mos vall kush na e ka tut..
eni eni pran oxhaku..
si i riu edhe plaku..
si ju molla zerdeli..
sy bajame e shtat selvi..
si prej vlore a tirane..
pi kosove a shkodrane
elbasanse me fustane..
apo labe me citjane..
me ato kamb si shish shampanje..
eni eni kesaj ane..
cicabuta a gur si ftue..
pak randsi kan o per mue..
tan lezet me bisedue..
mori shqipe kjofshi bekue..


lol..

----------


## ajzberg

Shume urime po ti coj
Me imelle po ti postoj
Brar bricjapi n yllesi
100 vjec si djal i ri

Ajzberg

----------


## Anisela

Si ju kam mori shoqni
Vajza e djem e ty kojshi
Brar bre burr
cka je tuj thon
cka ti shkrun 
pa men mkan lon...
N albaner.net kam hy me tpa
festat n Malmo
po bajn sefa...
Ty askund 
pluhun dhe hi
Ku je msheh po du ta di....
Vet mire kam qene lum miku
trupi ktu
ment te Adriatiku...
Ne stokholm na erdh Sinoni
zanin pushk nje tip jaroni
Zemer shpirt ju tha te tanve
kenoj kang te gjitha anve..
Tash me duhet me ju lan
kam ca pun
*nimoj dynjan*

----------


## Zemrushja

o Brar o njeri i mir
vargjet si perri i lidh
thua je ndonje poet
apo nje imitim perfekt?
Nuk e di nga iken tan
por po shof dhe Acidin ktu
dikur bente shume gallat
tani me te tjeret esht tuj gzu
kolombi me than s'vje dot 
ka pas pune ne ket te ftoht
dhe ca cika se kan lon
me shoqnin t'gezoj  :ngerdheshje: 

kshu kshu qe thoni ju...

ktej nga une ka nis pleviti
era tufani mberdhin dhe trimin
ia ben floket si me xhel
hedh perpjet e ngri si gjel.lol
doja me dal gjer ke porta
me pa a kishte ardh posta
sapo dola nje tufan
m'erdh me porosi n'ball  :pa dhembe:  
tash nga puna po ju shkruj
dhe ju uroj t'gjithve ktu
ta kaloni sa me mire
prane oxhakut biro bir  :ngerdheshje: 

ps. Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe ju uroj te kaloni sa me mire : )

----------


## MI CORAZON

Hey Kolomb , mos humb keshtu
je largu,  na ke trishtu,
me shoqni kalohen hallet
qofshin ato, t'mdhaja sa malet.
Hajde pra e thuj nji llaf
t'mire a t'keq nuk ka rendsi,
halli asht  se du me t'pa
e me t'dhan nji perqafim.

----------


## ajzberg

Corason si t kam oj moter 
Po te shikoj prap n voter
Brar ti ic s po na shikon 
Politika po t huton
Kemi hak na i poezi 
Ato t bukrat qe ben ti
Anisel me shif ne sy
Kam respekt te madh per ty 
Du me t than t shkume t harume
Fjal te mira ne forume
Oj Zemrush cik shqiptare
Ne oxhak vjen si manare
Fjala jote fjal e ndritur
Je gjithmon e mirpritun
Cup pe Korce qe vjen rralle
Kacurelat pale pale 
Fjalet si me pikatore 
Edhe ti mos e len mbas dore 
Ket oxhak me dru lisi 
Ku asht mbledh i tan fisi
Kolomb djali po ku je 
Ti oxhakun e ke le 
Toka t reja nuk ka ma 
Pran oxhakut du me t pa


Ju peshendes te gjithve 
Ajzbarg

----------


## Brari

po valla  aisberg miku..
Politika ne na fiku..
mka trullue e hutue..
Korasonin kam harrue..
tuj u zhyt neper gazeta..
tuj ba sherr o neper fleta.. 
neper fleta e forume..
tuj e pas un nji llakume..
qe te knaq pa ba zullume..
Korasonin.. si pellume..


...



vazhdoj ma von.

----------


## shefqeti11

Beni nje cop vend dhe per mu...
pran ketij oxhaku plot me dru.

I zoti i oxhakut kolomb djali,
ku me e lith ket bicim kali...
qysh itash sapo i kam z'brit,
me takue disa miq.


Brari madh me rakin, sikur qenke that,
po me muziken qe ke sjell...
me bere t'ju trokas ne der.

Po ktu qenka dhe ajzberg djali,
qe per poezit e tij na merr shume malli.

Me c'po sho pran ktij oxhaku,
paska dhe goca qe s'na ha meraku,
gushe bardha trendelin,
qe na zbukurojn avllin (avllia = oborri i shtepis  :buzeqeshje: 

Dhe tani me duhet ta pi,
nji dolli per ket shoqni...

Tash po j'u le te vazhdoni...
sa te marr ca dru ke ballkoni.



Ju pershendes.

----------


## Anisela

[B]Se bo keq  baca Shefqet
bosh oxhaku na ka mbet..
Hajt pra ulu ene rri
na kallzo tash kush je ti?
Nga te kemi lum zotnia?
Thuj ca rrobsh ti ke te shpia!
Tash oxhaku ka bubllon
qoft beku i joti ballkon.
Durr e faqe kuq si molla
ul komkryq e fjal te holla....
Tash po ta le fjalen ty
tan oxhaku po tshohin nsy.

----------


## Dorontina

[QUOTE=shefqeti11]Beni nje cop vend dhe per mu...
pran ketij oxhaku plot me dru.

I zoti i oxhakut kolomb djali,
ku me e lith ket bicim kali...
qysh itash sapo i kam z'brit,
me takue disa miq.




Me c'po sho pran ktij oxhaku,
paska dhe goca qe s'na ha meraku,
gushe bardha trendelin,
qe na zbukurojn avllin 
Dhe tani me duhet ta pi,
nji dolli per ket shoqni...

Tash po j'u le te vazhdoni...
sa te marr ca dru ke ballkoni.
------------------------

hahahhahahh super super 
sa bukur kendoni 
politiken harroni
mos e leni te na qorron
ejani ketu te kendojmê

Brari bukur po kendon
me vargje nuk me le as ne punê te shkoj
ika do vi prap ketu te ky oxhak
shpreoj qe ma keni kushtu nji varg  :buzeqeshje: 

erdhi dielli ne dritare
po si besoj qe ka me me ngroh fare
asht koruptu edhe dielli
po kollitem pak por jo nga gripi....

kaloni bukur 
shtini dru mos leni oxhakun mu ftohê...

----------


## Zemrushja

Erdha te ulem icik ktu
se kam kohe pa u shiku
dua te pi kafene me ju
se malli sot m'paska zu

ajzberg babaxhani
m'fal qe te zuni meraku
t'bena me parainfakt
se t'thash forumin kam lan  :pa dhembe: 

brari duket shum i zen
koka Sale i eshte bere
bredhen kot teme me teme
argument pa lexu mos i ngele LOL

Kur do vish perseri mor cun
se na le korazonin n'gjum
ec tani e na kno pak
se malli per zenin tat m'ka marr LOL

Kolombi serioz i madh esht bo
as nuk  flet as  kuvendon
ben sikur nuk po na shef
gjasme se ka mendjen ka ne

Cupke pe korce na ka humb
as ka ardh e as esht duk
keni humb te gjith ne ferra??
Mos ka ardh gje pranvera???  :pa dhembe:

----------


## e panjohura

Lejoni te ju ulet prane
nje e panjohur si une qe jam
nuk kam ndermend t'ju bezdis fare
do te jem me ju se ne zemer ju kam

ndoshta sdi te kendoj
por do mesohem
ndoshta sdi te lozi 
por do te mundohem

----------


## Dorontina

Kur lozin te gjith
zemra dhe kambet ulur nuk rrin
eja eja e panjohur kendo e vallzo
miqsin vetem me  zemer njeriu e tregon

Vallja asht me e mira
kendimi asht sport
duhet harru jeten
nuk duhet derdhur lot

Une sa shum kendoj
te gjith me lakmojn
me thojn qka ka qe asht aq e lumtur
vetem pse di te jetoj ...

miqt e mi jan te rij
ata nuk din rrena as zili
kan zemer te pasur me dashuri
adaj jeta ju takon ta lozin per mrekulli.

nuk dua te qes dru te oxhaku se nuk asht ftoft sot  :buzeqeshje:

----------

